
Show HN: GitHub Pages Generator – Comprehensive scaffolding with frameworks, tools - incogitomode
https://github.com/ronik-design/slush-gh-pages
======
incogitomode
Creator here: I put this together after setting up a simple project page on
GitHub Pages and not finding any great, current boilerplate. I also noticed
there was some excellent functionality in the plugins / gems GitHub Pages now
allows.

I tried to tailor the documentation and experience to getting a beginner
rolling with some powerful tools, basically rolling up the best practices I've
used and seen in use in a variety of landing page / demo sites and projects.

Hoping this will prove useful for people trying to set up a page for their
next open source project, or just as a great sandbox for somebody starting out
in front-end development and the various services and tools involved (e.g.,
using GitHub, Travis CI, ES6, SCSS/PostCSS, static-site generation, testing).

